# looking for work near east bay RI



## dankdizzle1017 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 7 1/2 foot plow on a 1500. I have 6 years experience. If you tell me what to do I will get in done.
Hoping to get some extra work around my area.


----------



## AlliedMike (Jan 6, 2011)

i have some work just over the border in ct let me know


----------



## dankdizzle1017 (Jan 8, 2011)

How much work are you talking about


----------



## AlliedMike (Jan 6, 2011)

4 drivewayw that need to be pushed


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

i have about 20 driveways that i need to sub out. $35 an hour never get out of ur truck. If you can do good work i will pay more $ let me know by email [email protected]


----------



## MadLion90 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey dan I might be getting some more accounts this week in addition to the ones i already have.. If I get them I will most likely be looking for an additional truck. I'll post again when i get an answer back from the property manager. Mostly apartment complex lots around the providence area. What type/year of truck/plow you running and how available are you during storms?


----------



## dankdizzle1017 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 04 gmc 1500 with a 7.5 mm1 plow. Also have a jeep wrangler with a 6.5 plow. Depending on when the storm hits I would just need to set up my workers at my shop. I do granite counters so that would be the only thing I would have to do depending on the storm. I'm in warren.


----------



## MadLion90 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright.. sounds good. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from the guy. I have 2 trucks myself and someone part time with a 3rd but this guy has another 10-15 lots he's looking to get cleaned so an extra truck would be a must. I'll be in touch


----------



## dankdizzle1017 (Jan 8, 2011)

Still available


----------

